# next time I'll restrain myelf



## TRANSPORTER (Feb 10, 2013)

Jeeeeez, just embarked on bringing an elgin 18s back to life after I'd just recieved a new pallet fork, now ive done watches clocks and loads of ingersoll and smith pocket watches, but nothing has tested my patience like this elgin.

I have two awaiting life to be put back in them, one needed a pallet fork and 2nd wheel, the other required just a pallet fork, so I went to pallet fork only, after stripping and cleaning I noticed that the roller jewel was missing from the balance! So I decided to go to work on the other one by swapping out the 2nd wheel, long story short, broken jewel went to replace, two different sizes on both warm he's, in fact not one thing seemed to be interchangeable between these two 18s movements, obviously different grades and off the top of my head I can't remember what they are but they are different.

In the end I have one complete watch but I think the 2nd wheel is different, the original had a snapped pinion so I don't have its original length, the replacement is the same diameter etc, it fits but it's the one area that I need to check as it doesn't seem to have good clearence on the top plate, and with a fully wound spring there is no power getting to the pallet fork when I move it from side to side.

One last thing what is the knack to fitting everything together??, I fitted all wheels except centre wheel into the top plate then fitted that to the lower plate, it seemed the only way what with the pallet fork locating in that little little tube thingy that the balance sits in.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2015)

TRANSPORTER said:


> Jeeeeez, just embarked on bringing an elgin 18s back to life after I'd just recieved a new pallet fork, now ive done watches clocks and loads of ingersoll and smith pocket watches, but nothing has tested my patience like this elgin.
> 
> I have two awaiting life to be put back in them, one needed a pallet fork and 2nd wheel, the other required just a pallet fork, so I went to pallet fork only, after stripping and cleaning I noticed that the roller jewel was missing from the balance! So I decided to go to work on the other one by swapping out the 2nd wheel, long story short, broken jewel went to replace, two different sizes on both warm he's, in fact not one thing seemed to be interchangeable between these two 18s movements, obviously different grades and off the top of my head I can't remember what they are but they are different.
> 
> ...


 it is amazing how a simple fix can turn to utter sh*t so quickly, but i suppose its a lesson learnt and character building :yes: ................doesn't help does it? :laugh:


----------

